# 1st fatty smoke w/Q-view



## jp61 (Apr 2, 2011)

Rush, rush, rush.... I hope these turn out good! Got off work after a double 11pm-3pm, tired as heck. Picked up some live bait for steelhead fishing in the morning and also some fatty stuff for a couple of breakfast fatties. So far so good, I think...


----------



## ellymae (Apr 2, 2011)

So far so good!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking Good...


----------



## jp61 (Apr 2, 2011)

... getting a little nervous! Just checked on them and they've flattened out about 1/3 from their original diameter. IT 100°, hope they stay in one piece...


----------



## jp61 (Apr 2, 2011)

... end results 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job Joe! The bacon weave looks perfect. So, how'd they taste?


----------



## porked (Apr 3, 2011)

You certainly did better than me for the first time. Nice job!


----------



## ellymae (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks good - they will lose some volume from the fat rendering out. You done good!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW looks great!!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2011)

Too bad you were rushed for time!! They look great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great Joe---Must be really tasty!

They flattened out a little??

Where is it written they have to be round?

Are we smoking some Steelies next???

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking Fatties right there...i bet there wasn't one complaint with those beauties.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

Your fatties look great. Nice job on the weave too!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Joe! The bacon weave looks perfect. So, how'd they taste?


Thanks Al! I didn't know what to expect since I've never made or tasted one before, but they turned out surprisingly delicious. My buddy and I each had a toasted-bagel  breakfast-fatty samich 6am this morning on our way to the honey hole. They disappeared like magic! lol..... and so did the fish!

I sauteed red, yellow, orange bell peppers and a spanish onion, tossed in some salt, black pepper, crushed red pepper flakes and some parsley. Scrambled a dozen eggs. Used JD mild sausage. Rolled out sausage, put on a layer of Kraft shredded (cheddar, monterey jack, asadero and queso blanco) cheese, layer of pepper/onion mix, eggs and another layer of cheese, although I did forget to put a second layor of cheese on one of the fatties. So, I decided to put a layer of cheese on the bacon weave before I rolled the fatty. Smoked between 225-235° until 165° IT then turned up the heat to crisp the bacon and that took it up to 180° IT.




Bearcarver said:


> Looks great Joe---Must be really tasty!
> 
> They flattened out a little??
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

I was a little concerned that they may fall apart even though I rolled them pretty tight.







  Only if I go and buy some.... lol  Not even a sniff today! Water conditions weren't all that great.....yeah that's it!

Thank you for the compliments guys!  I'm glad I didn't screw them up!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2011)

You guys will never guess what I had for lunch with a tall glass of OJ..... not to toot my own horn, but man, this stuff is too good!


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Good looking grub ya got there


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2011)

and... that's a wrap. Thanks SMF!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice frozen meals for the future!!!

Nothing like being able to save that flavor for down-the-road enjoyment!

Bear


----------



## roller (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job....they look very taste....


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice frozen meals for the future!!!
> 
> Nothing like being able to save that flavor for down-the-road enjoyment!
> 
> Bear


I have to agree Bear! Ever since I purchased my new upright freezer and smoker, quality of life has improved tremendously! What the hell was I thinking all them years!?! All I have to do now, is finish my gutted main-bathroom so I can also say goodbye to all that flavor, in comfort...


----------



## sunman76 (Apr 4, 2011)

great job those look awsome


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> great job those look awsome


Thanks sunman! Tasted awesome too, thanks to SMF! I love this site!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job on the fatties.. Look real tasty


----------



## freaky (Apr 5, 2011)

Those look great! I think I'll try 'em next week


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome job!!! My first fattie had a blowout but it didn't ruin the flavor. We do alot of the "smoke and freeze" here too. It's great to have it ready to go.... almost like having a keg on tap at all times. Keep it up and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 6, 2011)

tyotrain said:


> Nice job on the fatties.. Look real tasty


Thanks tyotrain!
 




freaky said:


> Those look great! I think I'll try 'em next week


Thanks freaky! Good smokin' to ya and enjoy!




fourashleys said:


> Awesome job!!! My first fattie had a blowout but it didn't ruin the flavor. We do alot of the "smoke and freeze" here too. It's great to have it ready to go.... almost like having a keg on tap at all times. Keep it up and thanks for sharing.


Thanks brother! Semper Fi...


----------



## samuel trachet (May 3, 2011)

looks great to me!! good Job!!


----------



## realtorterry (May 3, 2011)

Looks like you got the wraping in saran down to get that uniform shape. Like bear said they don't have to be round, but I sure think they look good that way. Try one next time with some good country gravey over it for breakfast. WOW


----------

